# Mason Tech Out of Business?



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

Did mason tech go out of business? I have been trying to included them in the running for who I am going to buy my air ride components from... and for like the last 2 months their website has said that their backorders were too large to take on new orders. It wouldn't even let you look up stuff. Now I try and do my usual of logging onto it weekly to see if I can find out info, and the page is dead and its a go daddy bs page?

What gives?


----------



## slo deno (Jul 10, 2007)

Scott shut down the company.

Call Will @ Bag Riders if you need any help with air ride. :beer:


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

They stopped selling air ride components a long time ago. Im not sure if they are fully shut down now or not though.


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

yea...sucks i love my fronts from them.


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

^yup me too. They go super low compared to any other strut I've installed. When I had 10's my subframe would hit the floor with 10-15 psi left in the bags.


----------



## Beitz DUB (Sep 22, 2008)

Love my MT too, hope I never have to replace them because yeah no air struts from MT anymore


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 5, 2011)

Hope Scott is doing well with whatever he's doing now :thumbup:


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

Beitz DUB said:


> Love my MT too, hope I never have to replace them because yeah no air struts from MT anymore


if you loose a bag i think universal air would be able to reclamp a new one on, if the strut goes on the otherhand... not looking forward to that day. AKA the day i buy supremes haha


----------



## Beitz DUB (Sep 22, 2008)

blue bags said:


> if you loose a bag i think universal air would be able to reclamp a new one on, if the strut goes on the otherhand... not looking forward to that day. AKA the day i buy supremes haha


Good to know :thumbup: 
x2 on the supremes. I like the new airlift double bellow but cant bring myself to find a reason to drill into the body when there is an option not to


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

If your bag blows, Universal Air can rebellow them for around 60-70 bucks. Make sure you call and talk to Zack about it before you just ship your bag out. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks for the reply Andrew thats good to know. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

No problem man!

There number is: 1-800-UNI-AIR-0

Ask for Zack :thumbup::beer:


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> No problem man!
> 
> There number is: 1-800-UNI-AIR-0
> 
> Ask for Zack :thumbup::beer:


:thumbup: very cool thanks man! i have so many damn miles on mine im getting scared, more so for the struts than the bags lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

No sweat. 

Honestly, I'd be concerned too. I've heard some pretty gnarly stories about those struts falling apart and leaving people stranded. :thumbdown:


----------



## crazymoforz (Jan 19, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> No sweat.
> 
> Honestly, I'd be concerned too. I've heard some pretty gnarly stories about those struts falling apart and leaving people stranded. :thumbdown:


yep, after talking to zach he said that the clamp on the bag wasnt tight enough. but ive seen the MKV strut blow (SCARY)


----------

